# Rebuilding 2009 Chevy Silverado 3500HD after tornado.



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres how we found it the morning after the tornado...

Im planning on a flatbed, and hopefully a hoist in the spring... Got a little work to do to the plow... Ordered grille, headlights, and fender... Still need to get a hood... Got all new glass installed last week...

Were also gonna replace the cab lights... And other than that thats about it, gonna wait to replace the doors, and cab corners till the spring after the snows gone...


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW, hope you guys have a good winter.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres what it looked like b4...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here it is up in at the auction company we bought it back from...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is when it got delivered, and i pulled the bed off, then the plastic, and took 8 hrs!!! to get all that stupid tape off...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW, i hope you bought it back for stupid cheap... thats ALOT of work you got ahead of yourself there!

Guess you didnt get the new vehicle replacement on the insurnace?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

erkoehler;1086744 said:


> WOW, hope you guys have a good winter.


Thanks man, me too!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Second that I hope you got that cheap! Wow it looks pretty rough


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Triple L;1086774 said:


> WOW, i hope you bought it back for stupid cheap... thats ALOT of work you got ahead of yourself there!
> 
> Guess you didnt get the new vehicle replacement on the insurnace?


Yea, got a perdy good deal... Its only got 24,000 mi (thats kinda high tho) but it was ours, so we know what it could do... We did okay on the insurance... With some of it my bro got an 03 Silverado 3500 dually, 6.0, dump... Then bought the truck back, its gonna be mine tho... Im paying for some of the stuff now, and am going to pay him back ASAP...

Heres the only pic i got of it now, cause im talking to my girlfriend... Ill try to post more some time...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

What would u guys say is cheap? Just wondering... lol


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

What auction did you get that off? If you don't me asking what they charged you to buy it back at that price? I guess boats are different because the insurance company gave me the option to buy boat back right from them instead of going through an auction


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ill try to get some with the new glass tomorrow, the fender we got is getting primed, paint and clear... So we can bolt it right up...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

P&M Landscaping;1086791 said:


> What auction did you get that off? If you don't me asking what they charged you to buy it back at that price? I guess boats are different because the insurance company gave me the option to buy boat back right from them instead of going through an auction


Copart... They wanted a ton to buy it right back so we let it go to auction and got it for 2,000 less than the insurance company wanted... Im not sure if im gonna put the price out yet, cause i dont really want people who think its alot giving me crap... lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You must really like THAT truck.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

It seems to me anything around $5000 would have been good?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

They wanted a ton to buy it back and you got for only 2k less than a ton......ouch.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

rusty_keg_3;1086794 said:


> Im not sure if im gonna put the price out yet, cause i dont really want people who think its alot giving me crap... lol


Welcome to plowsite! :waving: LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

P&M Landscaping;1086802 said:


> It seems to me anything around $5000 would have been good?


I'd agree, the entire powertrain isnt worth too much more then that.... Just post the # now that you said everything you've said... Cause we're all under the assumption already...


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw that truck on copart, but on a side note I hope that wasnt your house sitting next to the truck in the first pictures...

Looks like you might do some of the work through a tech school?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

just post what you paid for it allready.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would say $5000-$6000 would be a fair price


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Banksy;1086799 said:


> You must really like THAT truck.


 Yup



MatthewG;1086991 said:


> I saw that truck on copart, but on a side note I hope that wasnt your house sitting next to the truck in the first pictures...
> 
> Looks like you might do some of the work through a tech school?


No, it was my brothers house, i lived there a little too (he owns the biz), thats where our shop was...

And yes, i am a Senior at a Vocational school, i also work for the Maintenence Dept, im the grounds crew leader... And i do all kinds of other stuff, from equip maint, to pouring concrete...

Ok, given all the numbers, ill post now...

$5,500 plus delivery and other charges... Its just when ppl found out what we paid for it, they wouldnt drop it... And it was annoying...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

how much is it going to cost to rebuild it?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, my bro dropped off the new grill, head lights, plow mount, and wiring harness...

We put in a new radiator last week, still need the fender b4 we can put the grille and headlights on, ohh and the hood... Still looking for a new, or used one... Not much luck...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

A few more... And one of the 03...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Those all look like OEM parts...

Couldnt you get aftermarket stuff for a little cheaper?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1087471 said:


> how much is it going to cost to rebuild it?


Well, to get a flat bed (steel)- $1500-200

plus glas, grille, lights, radiator, fender, hood... Misc other stuff too... Then gotta get title work done (rebuild salvage) - $1500-3000

In the spring prob cut out cab corners, and 2 new doors... $ 2000 ish

And maybe some other stuff... Not sure yet...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Triple L;1087481 said:


> Those all look like OEM parts...
> 
> Couldnt you get aftermarket stuff for a little cheaper?


Yes... Im not quite sure why we didnt lol... But its all good, i want it to look like it did b4 the toreado, but with a flat bed by next winter... Hopefully summer tho...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have to say that is veryimpressive that you would rebuild that truck. i would have done the same thing. cant you buy a new one for right under 30?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

they probably gave him 25-30k for it and hes putting it back together for 10-12... looks like its all cosmetic and just a radiator. if hes got enough time on his hands it doesn't sound like a bad deal. keep us updated with pics

looks like you took your plow mount and wiring off before insurance took it now have to put it back on.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have done the same work for two of the trucks I own. My 90 t boned a van and smashed up the front end. My 2000 started on fire and burnt the whole cab. I rebuilt both of mine by myself and dont regret a minute of it. I get lots of compliments on both of them and when I tell people they were totaled they are shocked. Hope your enjoying the project ( I know I did ). IMO I would of gotten some aftermarket lights and other parts but that is just me. Enjoy the project and keep us updated


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Can't wait to see it when it's done. I guess if the insurance company gave you more than you are going to spend, it's worth it.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1087475 said:


> We put in a new radiator last week, still need the fender b4 we can put the grille and headlights on, ohh and the hood... Still looking for a new, or used one... Not much luck...


Check this link to search for a used hood...http://www.car-part.com/ there are a bunch listed on there.

I own a collision shop and I just made a quick phone call to one of my suppliers here in the Detroit area and I can get an OEM takeoff hood for $275 my cost or an aftermarket for $270 my cost. I can get either of them for you and sell them to you at my cost plus tax (6% Michigan sales tax) if you wanted to pick it up here, or I might be able to arrange for them to deliver one to your shop and you can pay them direct. Let me know if I can help. :waving:


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

the new boss 92;1087522 said:


> i have to say that is veryimpressive that you would rebuild that truck. i would have done the same thing. cant you buy a new one for right under 30?


Yea, im thinking around thirty new now...



Scottscape;1087585 said:


> they probably gave him 25-30k for it and hes putting it back together for 10-12... looks like its all cosmetic and just a radiator. if hes got enough time on his hands it doesn't sound like a bad deal. keep us updated with pics
> 
> looks like you took your plow mount and wiring off before insurance took it now have to put it back on.


More like 20,000... Yea, i kno it sucks!

And yes, they said we could, so we did, just incase we didnt buy it back...



Frandon29;1087604 said:


> I have done the same work for two of the trucks I own. My 90 t boned a van and smashed up the front end. My 2000 started on fire and burnt the whole cab. I rebuilt both of mine by myself and dont regret a minute of it. I get lots of compliments on both of them and when I tell people they were totaled they are shocked. Hope your enjoying the project ( I know I did ). IMO I would of gotten some aftermarket lights and other parts but that is just me. Enjoy the project and keep us updated


Ill try to keep u guys posted... And any pics?



Banksy;1087620 said:


> Can't wait to see it when it's done. I guess if the insurance company gave you more than you are going to spend, it's worth it.


Yea, i wanted it to be a flat bed anyway, with stake sides, and a hoist for hauling stuff like brush... Hopefully ill have money to get a hoist this spring...



asps4u;1087696 said:


> Check this link to search for a used hood...http://www.car-part.com/ there are a bunch listed on there.
> 
> I own a collision shop and I just made a quick phone call to one of my suppliers here in the Detroit area and I can get an OEM takeoff hood for $275 my cost or an aftermarket for $270 my cost. I can get either of them for you and sell them to you at my cost plus tax (6% Michigan sales tax) if you wanted to pick it up here, or I might be able to arrange for them to deliver one to your shop and you can pay them direct. Let me know if I can help. :waving:


Really? We have been looking on there... Maybe just not hard enough... Where u located? How far from toldeo?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Night bump...


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1087980 said:


> Really? We have been looking on there... Maybe just not hard enough... Where u located? How far from toldeo?


My shop is in Redford, 1 hour from Toledo. (63 miles)


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Check this thread out I have some pics of the burnt 2000 in it and pics of my 90 rebuilt.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93574&highlight=obs+chevy+truck


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

asps4u;1088119 said:


> My shop is in Redford, 1 hour from Toledo. (63 miles)


So, without the truck could u or would u pprime, paint, and clear coat it? Its Victory red, so could u find the paint coads? ANd give me a price if interested.. and would u meet like halfway if we went with u?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, yea... Almost forgot... Ordered the flat bed today... It will be 2 weeks tops...

Ill just tease and not give details... Ill just take pics of it then when its on and post them...


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1088549 said:


> So, without the truck could u or would u pprime, paint, and clear coat it? Its Victory red, so could u find the paint coads? ANd give me a price if interested.. and would u meet like halfway if we went with u?


PM Sent :waving:


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

bump............


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

rusty_keg_3;1089292 said:


> bump............


why would you bump your own thread if you have nothing to add to it?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I thought i added some pics... We got the driver side head light in (would do passenger and grille but waiting for fender...

sorry


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea calm down with the bumping little buddy, its pretty quiet on plowsite right now, no need to bump a thread to the top . we get it, you want people to see your progress.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, sorry guys...

Heres one of the new head lights... 
Yesterday we got the plow mount hooked back up, now we just gotta do the wiring... The fender should be in next week, and i really hope the bed will be in after the fender is back on...

Ill prob put the old hood on for now, and maybe order a new hood from another plowsite member. But ill prob put the old one on th protect the engine, and so i can put it outside...


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

did it start right up after the storm


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

joey7599;1090509 said:


> did it start right up after the storm


Yup... Started right up.. Like a champ! lol


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got home from a Cruise to the bahamas... That was fun, seeing how our whole summer sucked! lol, well not its time to get this done, the bed should be in..

Ohh, my bro got married down there, so hes on his way to Vegas with his wife, so when he gets back our Fender and Bed will be in... 

Got the new cab lights on...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, we got the NEW passenger side fender installed
Put the NEW passenger side headlight on
Put the NEW Grille on
Put the NEW head lights (smart light 2) on the plow.

The bed came in, and we were still waiting on the new hood, so we just put the old one back on to take it in. The truck upfitter is installing the bed for us, and re-installing the wiring harness for the plow.

Saturday the new hood came in... I spoke with the shop today, their hoping to start on it Monday, and be done Tuesday...

So, heres a pic right after we got the new fender back on... And a pic of how it looks now (with the new lights, grille, and fender...

If its done tuesday i will prob put the new hood on tuesday night... And the front and back of the truck will look brand spankin new! xysport

As for the rest, im still trying to find new "cab corners" (the pillars for both sides) and once i find them, i can get them, and new doors, and it will look like the day we drove it off the show room floor... I hope that will be in the spring after the snows done...

So, how dose it look so far?

EDIT:
Ohh, and the front bumper is not looking to good it got pretty chipped up on the passenger side, so i was thinking just get new ones and color match it... We shall see...


----------

